# Looking at a John Deere 1025r and Kubota 2370



## Kossuth (Sep 23, 2019)

Just wondering if there is a clear winner between the two? Older parents need a decent subcompact to handle things around their property. The one Kubota dealer is alittle closer at 15 miles from the house but there are three Deere dealers within 30 miles of the house. They used to farm and aren’t shy around equipment. Being they are close to 80 now ease of use is something that I worry about for them even though I don’t think they worry about too much. They are used to operating old Farmall tractors which I’m sure either is light years ahead of the old 450 tractor my dad disc’d and baled hay with.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess it really is a brand preference, I suppose. The John deere does have a few things that are more elderly friendly such as the quick removal loader system, I don't think you even have to get off the tractor to take it off. Should investigate that. It also has the loader controls closer to the operator, and had to drive pedals, one for forward and one for reverse as opposed to the tredle pedal on the Kubota that requires heel and toe action. 
I watched a John Deere video comparing the two, and it is a good start for you before you go check them out. Not sure what the price difference is, or what the dealer support for either is, but that would be a consideration as well.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am guessing the JD is more expensive. I don't know about the JD but many different size Kubota models don't have grease fittings on front end steering and axle parts.
You might check out New Holland compact such as a TC-25 tractor. I have a 2002 TC-18 three cylinder diesel with hydromatic transmission 4 wheel drive. It has grease fittings everywhere. My only complaint is 18 hp is a bit lacking in power when using the brush/shredder mower in deep thick grass. The newer models are mostly over 20 hp now in same size tractor.








I believe moving parts that have grease fittings will last a lot longer before needing replaced.
I bought this tractor used with 200 hours on the clock for $4500 and it was the best money I ever spent on a mower. I have over 400 hours on it now and have done nothing but change oil and filters.

Here is a link comparing the JD with the Kubota. Watching this video I would go Kubota. Again I would compare to the New Holland. My TC model is a bit larger than these subcompacts. After watching the video I would choose my New Holland over the JD.


----------



## Lindsay Smith (Sep 12, 2019)

Kossuth said:


> Just wondering if there is a clear winner between the two? Older parents need a decent subcompact to handle things around their property. The one Kubota dealer is alittle closer at 15 miles from the house but there are three Deere dealers within 30 miles of the house. They used to farm and aren’t shy around equipment. Being they are close to 80 now ease of use is something that I worry about for them even though I don’t think they worry about too much. They are used to operating old Farmall tractors which I’m sure either is light years ahead of the old 450 tractor my dad disc’d and baled hay with.


----------



## Lindsay Smith (Sep 12, 2019)

I went through this around 4 years ago when I replaced jd695 I think it was. Looked at Kubota, JD1025r and Korean and Chinese alternatives. JD seem to be more user friendly and easier to operate. Kubota has forward/reverse pedals in a strange place. Also bought a 54” deck with self attachment. Also bought a non genuine front end loader. This was my only disappointment. Prices only varied by maybe $1000. Had a problem with electrics in JD dash but JD replaced after warranty finished. The tractor is not perfect but I am a satisfied 77 year old. Would buy again if I live long enough.


----------

